# 180?? what is it??



## hurtingsodeeply (Nov 8, 2011)

I am fairly new to this forum, and to being separated.. I see lits on here about a "180".. Could some one please explain this to me??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Post this question in the Coping with Infidelity forum for an answer. They have it there in detail.


----------



## hurtingsodeeply (Nov 8, 2011)

HerToo said:


> Post this question in the Coping with Infidelity forum for an answer. They have it there in detail.


thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

